# 2015 Passat 1st oil change due



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

I have 6k on my car. Looking to do an oil change myself. 

Is it worth it?
Pain in the ass to change?
Best synthetic oil & grade?

Sent from my Portable


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

TSI or TDI?


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

TSI

Sent from my Portable


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

TSI very easy, I use an extractor. Vacuums oil out through the dip stick tube. 
I marked the position of the oil filter canister, is very easy to remove.
Just back off the canister some and wait for it to drain. Replace large O ring
and install the canister back to the markings that you made. The oil fill can be a PITA
but I found a funnel for this and not a drop of oil spilled.

You have the first service at the dealer pre-paid through VW.
If you are in the USA.


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

tagsvags said:


> TSI very easy, I use an extractor. Vacuums oil out through the dip stick tube.
> I marked the position of the oil filter canister, is very easy to remove.
> Just back off the canister some and wait for it to drain. Replace large O ring
> and install the canister back to the markings that you made. The oil fill can be a PITA
> ...


Yes I am in USA but the 1st oil change is 10k I believe. I am at 6k. 

Sent from my Portable


----------



## GenaFishbeck (Aug 4, 2015)

TorqTube said:


> I have 6k on my car. Looking to do an oil change myself.
> 
> Is it worth it?
> Pain in the ass to change?
> ...


Hey TorqTube – all good questions. With regard to the oil choice, we highly recommend Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-30 or 5W-40 Full Synthetic motor oil for your Passat TSI. Both viscosity grades are approved per VW’s 502 high SAP gasoline oil engine specification. Regarding who should do the oil change, we agree with you. Since it’s rather difficult to perform an oil change on a Passat, we suggest having it serviced at your local VW dealer. Hope this info helps! – The Pennzoil Team


----------



## Akakage (May 2, 2015)

_Since it’s rather difficult to perform an oil change on a Passat, we suggest having it serviced at your local VW dealer. Hope this info helps! – The Pennzoil Team _

"Difficult?" Maybe the "Pennzoil Team" could elaborate?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Akakage said:


> _Since it’s rather difficult to perform an oil change on a Passat, we suggest having it serviced at your local VW dealer. Hope this info helps! – The Pennzoil Team _
> 
> "Difficult?" Maybe the "Pennzoil Team" could elaborate?


If the Pennzoil Team thinks an oil change on a TSI is difficult they shouldn't be in the automotive business.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The "Oil and Lubrication" forum is always good for some laughs.

How hard can an oil change on any car be? Drain it, change the filter and fill it. Done.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*rocket science*



GenaFishbeck said:


> Hey TorqTube – all good questions. With regard to the oil choice, we highly recommend Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-30 or 5W-40 Full Synthetic motor oil for your Passat TSI. Both viscosity grades are approved per VW’s 502 high SAP gasoline oil engine specification. Regarding who should do the oil change, we agree with you. Since it’s rather difficult to perform an oil change on a Passat, we suggest having it serviced at your local VW dealer. Hope this info helps! – The Pennzoil Team


Haven't seen a lot of talent in the lube lane, be it a dealer or chain. Just changed the oil in my 15 gti, basically the same engine and setup, on the gti you don't even need to drop the belly pan. A plastic oil pan with a plastic screw type plug that accepts a straight slot screw driver and the oil filter sits on top on the passenger side. 

Although vw specifies 10 k for the first oil change, Audi specifies 5k on the same engines. I erred on the side of caution and changed at 5k.


----------

